# War fare and internal wars - Millions killed - without western assistance



## 54/102 CEF (18 Aug 2006)

Next time some joker says the west is killing the east show them this - Deaths in Wars and Conflicts Between 1945 and 2000.

http://www.cissm.umd.edu/papers/files/deathswarsconflictsjune52006.pdf

Seen on the Andrew Coyne Webiste @ http://andrewcoyne.com/


----------



## paracowboy (18 Aug 2006)

ah, but you're ignoring the fact that it was the Evil White Guys who first brought war, murder, rapine, pillage, and wholesale slaughter to the blissful, paradisical lands of the Noble Savage.


----------



## Red 6 (18 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> ah, but you're ignoring the fact that it was the Evil White Guys who first brought war, murder, rapine, pillage, and wholesale slaughter to the blissful, paradisical lands of the Noble Savage.



 Evil white guys, right... what were we thinking about???   Must've been all that treasure we found, huh?


----------



## 54/102 CEF (18 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> ah, but you're ignoring the fact that it was the Evil White Guys who first brought war, murder, rapine, pillage, and wholesale slaughter to the blissful, paradisical lands of the Noble Savage.



I think it was the other way around - unfortunately you guys get to take out the garbage in Bosnia or Kabul.


----------



## Centurian1985 (19 Aug 2006)

Great paper, thanks for the heads up!  Good info for adding to my course on cultural conflict...


----------



## STONEY (22 Aug 2006)

Makes one think why the recent battles in the middle east which cost 2 to 3000 deaths is front page news in every paper + on every newscast on every tv network , causes demonstrations all over the western world , letters to editors, world leaders to run in circles & diplomats to go on shuttle runs to try and solve/stop the conflict and yet over 900,000 can die in Rwanda in only 13 weeks and no-one hears about it until months later.  It seems that North American media is very selective on what it covers and if they don't cover it , it didn't happen as far as the masses are concerned.  I've watched British,French & German world newscasts and you would think they lived on another planet because they cover conflicts that are never mentioned in North America and i suppose if i watched news from the east it would be no different. 
           1.5 million die in Tibet not a ripple- 3000 die in New York and the whole world is changed.

Stoney.


----------



## JackD (22 Aug 2006)

i concur! You might try Reuters News as a website/e--letter for information on the third world. the BBC carries a lot of information too - I 'googled' free newspapers and it is surprising what can be found - and it is surprising to read of the same story but interpreted differently regionally and nationally.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (22 Aug 2006)

Sherwood you must have amended your first post! Or I didn`t read the 1904 which is as likely  

Germans didn`t hit too many population centers and withdrew through Tunis. When the French came back in they hammered any collaborators.

See http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0805062882/102-8424191-4965711?v=glance&n=283155

Shows Patton before he was famous


----------



## Kirkhill (22 Aug 2006)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> I have never heard about the German Army did in Africa.



WW2, WW1 or Pre-WW1?

Rommel's Afrika Korps - Tobruk, El Alamein, Kasserine etc in WW2.  Pretty sure you know about them.

Low level activities in German East Africa (Tanganika/Tanzania) against the Brits (Uganda and Kenya) that saw guerilla activity and even smal scale naval actions on the lakes. Try "The Ghosts of Africa" by William Stevenson.  The Humphrey Bogart-Katherine Hepburn move "The African Queen" is built around this episode.

Not sure about activities in German South West Africa (Namibia)

Germany also had colonies in Kamerun and Togo in west Africa where German troops were used to "keep the peace" prior to World War 1.


----------

